# Grandmaster Lim Seminar in Chicago



## iron_ox (Nov 23, 2003)

Hello All,

The American Hapkido Association and AHA President Grandmaster Brian Labodycz are pleased to announce a seminar series to be taught by Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo in March 2004. 

Grandmaster Mike Wollmershauser founded the American Hapkido Association at the direction of Great Grandmaster Choi, Yong Sul in 1981 and prior to his untimely passing designated Grandmaster Labodycz as the President of the American Hapkido Association.

Grandmaster Lim is the Head of the JungKi Kwan of Korea and is the longest training student of Hapkido Founder Grandmaster Choi Yong Sul.

The First Seminar Date is March 20, 2004 to be held in Chicago at the Renaissance Chicago North Shore Hotel.  This will be Grandmaster Lim's only Midwest seminar in 2004.

Rooms are available at a preferred rate for seminar participants.

The rest of the seminar series will take place in New England over the following 10 days.  Exact dates, times and locations TBA.

For further information about the Chicago Seminar, please contact intlhapkidousa@msn.com.  
For Further information about the East Coast Seminars, please contact mastermike@ahahapkido.com 

Thanks,

Kevin Sogor


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Nov 24, 2003)

I will look forward to visiting Chicago.  I will be there with at least one of my students.

Master
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Association


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 24, 2003)

Gee, I don't know.  Thats ALL the way downtown (whine), and then theres' the traffic (whine), and the parking (whine), and getting out on the mat with people I don't know (whine) and THAT could be SO embarrassing to find out that I don't do as well as others (whine).   Hmmmmm maybe if I wait until the very last minute something else will come up and I can give people a legit excuse for why I didn't go (whine)..... 


I sure hope that people understand what it means to have somebody of this caliber come here from Korea to teach. This isn't gonna be your everyday Hapkido seminar, folks. For those who have advocated so strenuously for authentic, traditional Hapkido now is the time to put your actions where your talk is. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## greendragon (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you folks have anything planned for the down south area?  I would love to meet and train with GM Lim.. let me know if anything is held in the Florida vicinity...
                                               Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 25, 2003)

Welcome aboard Master Todd.   Did you get my PM?

I'm doing all I can to make it to Chicago.  I've never been there before.  It would be cool to get thrown around in the "windy city." Ok and I have to admit, it would be a plus to finally get on the mat with you Bruce.  

Take care


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 25, 2003)

Dear Chris: 

Sounds like a plan!! I'm already working on things as I would have to be some kind of fool to skip an opportunity like this! Some folks have been trying to get various people into Chicago. There was an effort a while back to get GM Seo that didn't work out, but then, this Summer we had GM Timmerman in for an afternoon and he is always good for a worthwhile time on the mat. Some of the WHF people have been trying schedule something for GM Myung for next April but he hasn't exactly been going out of his way to committ to anything. 

BTW: Kevin Sogor reports a seminar coming up here very shortly. Maybe he will get on here and give us some of the particulars. I'm not saying that you're going to fly in from Conn. but I figure I would make  a point of participating in this one just to connect with another group of folks. I'll bet that many of these same folks will be among those who will be coming to the March get-together. I'm always up for networking with other dedicated practitioners. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello all,

There will be a Thanksgiving seminar in Chicago, at my Dojang on Saturday, November 29, 2003.  The seminar will be taught by the President and the Vice President of the American Hapkido Assoc.  and my senior instructor.  The seminar will run from 1030 AM until 500 PM or when we finish...

This is a memorial seminar for the Late Grandmaster Mike Wollmershauser who taught his last seminar at my school the Saturday after Thanksgiving, 2002.  

If any are in the Chicago area, all are invited, the cost is low and lite lunch will be provided (yahoo!).  There is lots of free parking and this should be a good time.  

Please feel free to email any questions to me - thanks.

Sincerely,

Kevin Sogor


----------



## iron_ox (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello all,

For more information about the Grandmaster Lim Seminar in Chicago, or just general information, please visit:   www.maseminar.com  where you can read about the seminar's and register for them online.

The most recently scheduled seminar on March 23 in New Hampshire can be can be located by contacting www.millersmudo.com.

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------

